

Ask HN: Abandon my efforts of creating spreadsheets instead of using QB? - sperry

I like the idea of having all my financial statements accessible from anywhere and by people who have permission to view them. So I started replicating much of Quickbooks' functionality using Google Docs.<p>However, I'm coming to learn that although it is possible to include much of Quickbooks' features, it's becoming a little cumbersome to do so.<p>Should I just use Quickbooks?<p>(I'm also considering just throwing up a web app and slowly adding to it as necessary).
======
thaumaturgy
Quickbooks offers an affordable "online" version. We use it and are quite
happy with it so far.

EDIT: [http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/finance-accounting-
soluti...](http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/finance-accounting-solutions/)

------
Scott_MacGregor
Use Quickbooks, it ties everything together for you in a way that spreadsheets
cannot.

